# how does my air leveling suspension work on Hymer B544



## stuart1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, i have recently purchased a Hymer B544 that has an air leveling system, this consists of a pressure gauge and valve located by the handbrake, what do i actually do to operate this??

Many thanks

Stuart


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you've probably got Airide suspension on your Hymer. It's not so much as a leveller but a spring assister, to help the ride and cornering under differing load conditions. It's pressurised by means of the valve by an ordinary tyre inflator. Higher pressure for fully loaded weight - lower for a softer ride. Trial and experiment with pressure to obtain optimum ride that suits you. It will also reduce side buffet when faster and larger vehicles overtake at speed.

[/align][align=justify]


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Stuart,

From the description it sounds like you have got an Airide or Driverite air bag suspension system fitted. This is a supplementary suspension system which consists of two airbags fitted between the rear axle and the bodywork.

The idea is that they improve the ride of the vehicle, reducing body roll and can be used to support ageing springs.

The air pressure can be adjusted in the bags to vary the amount of support that they give. If you only have one valve then it would seem that both bags are linked together so the pressure would be equal in both bags (some systems have the bags on individual valves so that you can level the van side to side.

This link will give you more info http://www.airide.co.uk/

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm no expert but what does your pressure gauge read?

My 544 is a german import and I don't have any details but I have been told the pressure should be kept between 60 - 70 psi. Mine loses pressure on a run so I keep a footpump on board to top it up (my connection is outside). Not sure if that is normal or it needs looking at?

Hope this helps to a degree, if not, there will be someone on here with greater knowledge that will offer help soon.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Stuart,

From the description it sounds like you have got an Airide or Driverite air bag suspension system fitted. This is a supplementary suspension system which consists of two airbags fitted between the rear axle and the bodywork.

The idea is that they improve the ride of the vehicle, reducing body roll and can be used to support ageing springs.

The air pressure can be adjusted in the bags to vary the amount of support that they give. If you only have one valve then it would seem that both bags are linked together so the pressure would be equal in both bags (some systems have the bags on individual valves so that you can level the van side to side.

This link will give you more info http://www.airide.co.uk/

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes - I think it needs looking at - it shouldn't lose any significant pressure over such a short time. Not serious, though, as even with no pressure your Hymer will be perfectly roadworthy. As for the problem, it could be due to anything from a loaking union needing nothing more than a tweak to a detoriated and perforated rubber bag that needs replacing. You may be able to locate the leak the same way you would with a slow puncture - inflate to high pressure and spray components with a soap solution.



redjumpa said:


> I'm no expert but what does your pressure gauge read?
> 
> My 544 is a german import and I don't have any details but I have been told the pressure should be kept between 60 - 70 psi. Mine loses pressure on a run so I keep a footpump on board to top it up (my connection is outside). Not sure if that is normal or it needs looking at?
> 
> Hope this helps to a degree, if not, there will be someone on here with greater knowledge that will offer help soon.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

If, as you say, your Hymer is imported, it could well have been fitted with a Goldschmitt system, which is widely available in mainland Europe. The pressure guage will have the Goldschmitt name on it.

They exhibit at Dusseldorf and there is a very good web-site, in German, at

http://www.goldschmitt.de/ft/Katalogdownload/index.htm

from which you can peruse/download their English language catalogue.

On some Goldschmitt air suspension systems you can put different pressures in the air bags on either side of the van to help lateral levelling, as well. I think these will normally have two guages.

Dr (musical, not medical)


----------

